# how to burn DVD to play in DVD player



## jparnir (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to burn Photo and video files in my PC. I burned with different softwares and get only video and not audio while playing in DVD player . Please guide me to burn photo & video/or video files to DVD-R and play in any DVD PLAYER.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 20, 2012)

I use Nero Suite. It comes with program called Nero Vision. That does all the conversion and burning job. All it needs you to select the file and insert a Blank DVD in your burning drive.

*i45.tinypic.com/14j9kwp.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah use Nero Burning Rom or Nero Express...& select DVD Video


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

most dvd players now a days support playing content right off from any dvd till the time the files are in the right formats.
Most DVD players are able to play MPG, MP4, AVI files for videos, JPG, BMP, for images and MP3 and WMA for audio.


----------



## surinarayan (Jan 5, 2013)

I too use Nero software for burning process ,that's a nice one to go with .


----------

